# Wikipedia's list of symphonies by key



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I ran across this by accident. It more or less speaks for itself:

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_symphonies_by_key*

Worth looking at if you've got some time to spare. The more commonly used keys have links to separate lists of their own.


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

I love this stuff. This will make subsequent "Favorite Symphony in Key X" threads a lot easier to contribute to!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Falstaft said:


> I love this stuff. This will make subsequent "Favorite Symphony in Key X" threads a lot easier to contribute to!


Yes, it did cross my mind that it would come in handy for that.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Falstaft said:


> I love this stuff. This will make subsequent "Favorite Symphony in Key X" threads a lot easier to contribute to!


Yes, we need more of those...

...

.......

.............


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Anoraks of the world unite (and I count myself in!)!


----------

